# shower basin and thin set



## eOJ (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm looking for advice or opinions on what thinset is best for a shower basin set on mortar bed.


----------



## eOJ (Feb 8, 2008)

*best thinset for shower basin*

I'm looking for advice or opinions on what thinset is best for use on a shower basin with mortar bed.


----------



## eOJ (Feb 8, 2008)

*best thinset for shower basin*

I'm looking for any advice or suggestions on what thinset would work best for a shower basin set on a mortar bed.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Stop with the triple posting...

You need to describe your situation more in order to get an intelligent answer.

You sound like a DIYer... In which case you need to take your question to the DIY forum.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

We use liquid nails on the tiles and stick it to the mortar bed it takes much time to mix up thinset and your clothes get dirty :thumbsup:


----------



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

*shower*

When I did mine I just used and unmodified cheap thinset from lowes


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I set acrylic bases in durabond joint compound. Dries fast and hard as a rock.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

eOJ-- Although you might get by with the unmodified thinset that Eric recommended, you'd do well to use a basic modified thinset. At Home Depot, that would be Custom's Versabond, or at Lowes, Laticrete's 253 or Mapei's Ultraflex II (Some Lowes carry Laticrete, some, Mapei).


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I just posted to your thread in the ceramic forum, as well-- a basic modified thinset. At Home Depot, that would be Custom's Versabond, and at Lowes, Laticrete's 253 or Mapei's Ultraflex II.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Duplicate post

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?p=373784&posted=1#post373784


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

non shrink grout for the base with a 4 mil between mortar and base.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

e0J, original poster,

you don't need to use thinset, or what I call a cutback, on your mud pan fabrication; you can actually wet set the tiles into the portland and sand (so long as the mud bed is wet, not soaking). I'll post a pic of one we did that way. [picture below]

If it's an installation, and you need to allow an allotment of time for it to dry to a gray color, you've waited too long and are forced to use a cutback.

Setting in a dry pack is unfeasible, in a wet pack is able.
Setting tile in a manner of a wet mud bed is not cutting a corner, you're just saving yourself time, and getting the pre-slope, curb, membrane, final slope, and pan tile installation done at once. And , if done correctly, you'll be able to stand in the shower stall the next day to set your vertical tiling.

Good luck with the project, however way you choose to decide to do it.

Call me with any questions / concerns.

Have a good one bud.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

again, you can wet set right into your mortar bed fabrication.
The trick is you have to center the drain and have a perfect slope.
Take your time. Now.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Please do not make duplicate or even triplicate posts. It causes confusion and just clutters up the forums.

Please update your profile as well. Note your location (town, city, state, or region is OK).

I have merged these three threads and I'm not about to try to sort them out.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Double A is that a picture of a professtional fighting boxer in your avatar?

Looks like Snoopy sure knows how to keep his guard up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2008)

I would use kera-bond kera-lastic made by mapei:notworthy
This thinset is also waterproof ! Liquid nails ???????Why??????


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

> I would use kera-bond kera-lastic made by mapei
> This thinset is also waterproof !


Like hell it is. Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

Bill_Vincent said:


> I just posted to your thread in the ceramic forum, as well-- a basic modified thinset. At Home Depot, that would be Custom's Versabond, and at Lowes, Laticrete's 253 or Mapei's Ultraflex II.


thanks Bill, after seeing your post, i just set one with Laticrete 253, layed a plastic lawn trash bag on top of thinset in case i didn't like it and wanted to pull it back up, set pan down real gentle, tightened drain, check for level. very solid base now, cool. 

Tin Cup


----------

